# We come from the land of the ice and snow...



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

A shot of the backyard today.

68 packages of bees will be arriving in about a month.
If it looks like this in mid-April, I'm going to have to invest in some sled dogs...


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

More snow forecasted for thursday


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi, Irwin!

Is that much snow typical for your location at this time of the year?

We have not had 'typical' winters in our part of the state for several years now. Last year, March had several days above 60 by now - including an 80-degree day.

Many of us have forgotten what a Minnesota March usually brings: High School sports tournaments on the weekends and snow storms to go with them.


----------

